# What really annoys me...



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

So on Thursday nights one of my roommates has a movie night where he invites some of our friends from the university to the apartment to watch movies from like 7:30 to 1 am. This is never a problem for me since I work til 8 and have a weekly study night at my best friends apartment. But this time when I got home there was a girl I hadn't seen in a long time and she really wanted to see Zorro, and as per usual I ask everyone in the room if they are afraid, allergic, disliked, or just would rather I not bring a rat out. Everyone in the room said it was fine and I asked again just to make sure. Again everyone said it was fine. 

So I take Zorro out and bring him to the girl who wanted to see him. As soon as I do one of the other girls in the room that said it was ok starts making this noises of disgust and fidgeting. I didn't really pay attention at first because I thought it might just be the movie, but when Zorro made to go near the area where everyone else was to say hi she practically shrieked and shouted "Get your disgusting rodent away from me!" and swatted at him knocking him back. So I scooped him up and asked what was wrong and she said she was afraid of rats and didn't want one near her. 

Now I understand fears of things, but I had tried to make sure twice that everyone was cool with Zorro coming out for a visit. I even made it very clear that anyone who wanted to visit him could come into my room and play with him on the bed, but since everyone said they were cool with him going into the living room, I thought that was supposed to mean everyone was cool. I am really just annoyed at the fact that this girl said it was ok and then as soon as he goes near her hits him back. He wasn't hurt or anything, but he jumped back in his cage at the first opprotunity and has refused to come out since. I just wish she'd been honest in the first place, I honestly would not have been offended at all, I am now because my baby could have been hurt if I hadn't grabbed him after the first strike, cause I'm pretty sure a kick was next.

Sorry I just needed to rant....


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I would be furious!!!! That girl is lucky you didn't give her a good swift kick. Seriously? What is wrong with people sometimes?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I would of beat the crap out of her, nobody messes with my rats :<
some people are just idiots


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I really hope Zorro is alright.

I think that it was wrong of her to act like that, especially when she said that it was ok for Zorro to come out.

I don't know what I'd do if someone hurt one of my rats, but my blood would be on fire.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I was absolutely furious. If it wasn't for my boyfriend steering me into my room and closing the door I probably would have kicked her butt and yelled at her, but I stayed in my room and tried to coax Zorro out for cuddles some more, but he wouldn't so I ended up reading him case studies on rat intelligence for a class I have. Also today I bought him a bunch of new toys and he finally came out for a cat toy with a bell. Glad to see that he's recovered.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Shoulda called a meeting between her face and the back of your hand. 

I'm sure it goes on in college as much as highschool, and I guess it's just because I've never been one to act like a stupid fool to get attention, but I honestly think girls do what they do because they think acting like idiots is cute. People like this make me ashamed to be a young female. yeah, I understand being afraid, I understand not wanting to be around something that frightens you, but she should've said something beforehand. But that wouldn't have put all eyes on her as well as shrieking like a moron would've, now would it. The really hilarious thing is, they get worse when guys are around. 90578h950fn0erio vtdnmh makes me glad I don't have to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> 90578h950fn0erio vtdnmh makes me glad I don't have to deal with it anymore.


One of your rats on your keyboard? Lol

I have a sister and according to her, "rats are disgusting". I've tried telling her that rats are clean and make good pets, but she's stuck with the stereotypical view of rats.

I wish some people would take some time to understand. Read up about rats, if they don't like them after that, fine. At least they'll understand why they don't like rats.

Be sure to let us know how Zorro is doing.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Arashi said:


> One of your rats on your keyboard? Lol


frantic typing of frustration.


----------



## Pandora345 (Apr 14, 2012)

I can completely respect someones opinion, I myself was a little ehh on rats until I actually saw a mom interecting with her babies, and did some research. They do have a horrible discrimination about them  I am petrified of spiders. I cant look at one, nvm let one crawl near me. But, I wouldve said that upfront. What that girl did is not okay. It not only shows disrespect for you, your home, and your pets, but she tried to hurt him! Im sorry this happened to you!!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I think some people don't like to admit they're scared. I've had two housemates now who say they are fine with the rats but aren't game to touch them and move away if the rats come near them. Glad your boy wasn't worse hurt


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

There's no excuses.
I understand fears. But she got herself into it to begin with. To hit an animal is abuse.
Personally, I would have decked her one and tossed her out. 
I think you should talk to this girl, tell her what she did wrong.
My Mom is afraid of my rats. She won't touch them. Neither will my Dad. But she talks to them, still. She will still try and pet them and I've been trying to get her to touch their tails. 
I had friends who have come over and been dead terrified of my birds. I had a friend who had a phobia. I told her I'd help, so I got my bird in the room. And when she was comfortable I put it on her knee. She cried, but she didn't smack him away.
Zorro might not be hurt, but imagine how he felt. Poor little guy..


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never understood a fear of animals. Any animal. But I guess that is due to the fact that I have loved them since I was a toddler. I mean, do people think a rat is going to lunge at them and bite their throats. I mean, seriously come on!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd have back handed her. Snatched the rat and backhanded her. 

Of course then I would claim it to be "strong maternal instincts." Then I would have called her out and demanded to know why she had claimed to not be afraid of rats. I'd have made it clear how damaging what she did could be to him and not let it go until she answered. I would have also demanded to know if she thought it was okay to hit defenceless animals.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I do understand the fear of animals, but what I dont understand is someone first saying that its ok for the rattie to come to the same room, and then go all panicky mode and molest the rat


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm uncomfortable and nervous around dogs, but I don't act like that when I'm near someone's pet. Unless of course I'm being harmed.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Respect for an animal is healthy. Especially for one that could possibly hurt you, but like ya'll have been saying, reacting like that to a tiny DOMESTICATED animal is ridiculous.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think she was really afraid. I think she wanted attention. Irritating.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm just glad the ratty was ok people can be so immature. If it were me seeing your rattys you can count that I would have cuddling him all night hehe


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor Zorro  I would've had a hard time controlling my rage if someone did that to Ruby or Rosie. That is inexcusable behavior. If she really had a rat phobia she would've said so because she would've been scared to death that you'd bring a rat out. My mother has a pretty bad phobia and I know how she acts around my girls. This girl was either seeking attention or just being a plain idiot. But if she laid a hand on my rat Idk I wouldn't hit her but I'd be furious and demand an apology. You can't hit someones pet. That's a disgusting way to behave. I'm petrified of snakes but if someone's pet snake was near me I'd leave the room, not try to kill the poor thing.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor Zorro. That girl should be glad it wasn't me....no boyfriend would have been able to stand between me and THAT much rage.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

If I hadn't been more worried about Zorro since he was doing his best to get into his cage and I almost ended up dropping him my boyfriend would never have been able to control me. I literally saw red as soon as her hand landed on me boy and he fell back. It was a miracle that I just didn't toss her out the window, but as soon as her foot came up and aimed towards Zorro, who at this point was frozen in one spot, that I knew I needed to get him away and that was my only thought "save my baby" I wanted to deal with her after but my boyfriend got me in my room and blocked the door. He saw the look of pure rage I had and he didn't want me to do something I would regret...though I probably wouldn't have regretted it.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

I suspect that she wanted to pretend she wasn't scared, but then once she saw him it triggered a phobic response. I'm not sure if the usual attitude towards rats and mice is an instinct or learned, but it makes me sad.... a kind friend of mine just found two orphaned baby mice and is hand raising them. She's been posting some adorable, sweet photos on facebook of the little babies... and some people have the nerve to comment with "EWW! Kill them! Why would you let them in your house!"


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Fear of rodents is learned. There was a study. I don't know the name but it is learned.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> Poor Zorro. That girl should be glad it wasn't me....no boyfriend would have been able to stand between me and THAT much rage.


Hahahaha! 

You just became one of my favorite people on this board.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we're not born with any sense of hate, discrimination or fear. We learn all we know, and I'll stand by that this was done for attention.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> I'll stand by that this was done for attention.


Completely. I'm absolutely terrified of spiders. If someone had their beloved pet tarantula out - in their own house! - I'd be a little horrified, but I wouldn't try to hurt him! I'd ask questions about him and watch from afar, like any other normal person. Her response was not out of fear, or she would have been terrified at the thought of seeing him.

I hope this creep never has the nerve to go back to the OP's house.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

This is an immature young woman (I won't say "young lady," because a lady would have behaved herself much better, regardless of her age). If she originally thought she had no problem with rats, but began to get scared once she saw him, the grownup thing to do would have been to say, "I'm sorry, but I find that I'm getting scared of your rat after all." And upon hearing that, the correct response would have been to remove Zorro from the room immediately. (Unfortunately there are immature people who would have tormented someone who admitted to fear like that.) That she took it upon herself to attempt to harm your pet removes this person from consideration as an adult, civilized human being, in my book. Her behavior was completely unacceptable, even in a child.

It might be helpful to have a chat with the roommate who invited this immature, uncivilized person, and ask that she not be invited to the apartment again. You might also inform all your roommates that if she ever does come to the apartment again, you need to know in advance in order to protect your rat (I wouldn't put it past her to sneak into your room to harm Zorro!), and that you will hold the roommate who allows her to enter personally responsible for any harm that results to Zorro.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

That is horrible! if anyone did anything to my rats I would have done to. Them what they did to my rats. See how they like it. Poor Zorro. I'm glad he wasn't seriously hurt


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

My roommate has kinda been avoiding talking to me about the situation or really anything since that time because he knows that I was really pissed, so he's been avoiding me, but he did cancel movie nights until I move out at the end of the month. I have been so livid about the situation that I check on Zorro constantly even if there is noone in the house. I also haven't been able to talk to this girl either. According to my other roommate she left almost immediately after I got confined to my room. I don't even know this girls name. 

I am trying to let it go, for the moment though, because starting tomorrow, it's finals week and I have 3 finals tomorrow so I need to concentrate. But after I will handle the situation.

Zorro is doing much better too. He left the cage freely yesterday and had a nice romp on the couch which ended with a nap in a soup box. He seems to have forgotten about the situation, though when I first set him down on the couch he scurried in my lap as fast as he could. Other than that he's happy, I have been spoiling him something fierce, and his new girlfriends are almost finished quarantining at my friends house so soon he'll have buddies that he can play with and he "seems" excited when I talk about them. lol.


----------

